# Feeding chart



## Prism Goldens

I can't imagine feeding a 16 week old 4 1/2 c a day- that'd have to be a very low nutritional value food. 
Typically the bag gives feeding suggestions which are high- I feed lifes abundance all life stages to my puppies and usually just watch what they eat- if they clean their bowl, the next day that feeding I offer a little more. If they don't, I don't increase. So I basically pay no attention at all to the dog food bag directions, lol.... As long as they are not getting fat. I've never had a fat dog. Even my puppies are not fat. I have a 12 week old right now, she ate yesterday about 2.5 cups. My adult dogs that are not out working generally eat around 3.5 c a day but that too is dependent on my visual every day.


----------



## puddles everywhere

I'm no expert so take my path with Sipsy with a grain of salt. By 3 months we dropped the noon feeding and she was on adult food by 4 months. It's quality food and adult food is supposed to help to slow the quick growth, good for joints. 

I added ½ cup food to each feeding as she grew, she was growing so quickly and extremely active. I think at some point we were at 5 ½ cups. When they start to slow down on their pace of eating it's time to cut back. By the time she was 8 months the growing was slowing down and we were down to 4 cups a day. By 9 months we were at 3 cups a day. I don't give any other treats so no extra calories. She is now 10 months and we are staying with the 3 cups. She's a very large boned dog but staying at 22" at the shoulders and 65 lbs., just about the same size as my older girl and she has been on 3 cups since getting her from the breeder at 4 yrs. Older girl is a more dainty built dog so wasn't sure if 3 would enough but seems to be working well. My vet has the scale in the lobby so we run up there at the 1st of each month and kept a chart.
Guess my thinking was when they are growing it's better to have more than less. Just pay attention they don't get round :grin2:


----------



## mkdutra

I will start to give him about 3.5 c to 4 c daily and keep looking at his weight 
Josh eats Natural Balance - Sweet Potato and Salmon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe ate 4 cups a day around the 4 or 5 month mark. Only for a short time. She was very thin even getting that much. She also didn't get many treats.


----------



## TanyaS

I just took my 8-week-old pup to the vet this morning for his first checkup. She said to feed him the amount suggested on the bag, according to weight, because each dog food brand is different.


----------

